# net/isc-dhcp31-server not in ports any more



## disi (Oct 16, 2011)

I ran 
	
	



```
# portsnap fetch
# portsnap update
# portupgrade -ai
```
And get:

```
--->  Session started at: Sun, 16 Oct 2011 12:39:44 +0100
** Port directory not found: net/isc-dhcp31-server
** Port marked as IGNORE: lang/python27:
        is marked as broken: does not build with PTH enabled
--->  Listing the results (+:done / -:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
        - net/isc-dhcp31-server (port directory error)
        - lang/python27 (marked as IGNORE)
--->  Packages processed: 0 done, 2 ignored, 0 skipped and 0 failed
--->  Session ended at: Sun, 16 Oct 2011 12:39:52 +0100 (consumed 00:00:07)
```
Then I checked and there is only a 41 version in /usr/ports

```
disi-disk# ls net/isc*
net/isc-dhcp41-client:
Makefile    pkg-descr   pkg-message pkg-plist

net/isc-dhcp41-relay:
Makefile    pkg-descr   pkg-message pkg-plist

net/isc-dhcp41-server:
Makefile    distinfo    files       pkg-descr   pkg-message pkg-plist

net/isc-dhcp42-client:
Makefile    pkg-descr   pkg-message pkg-plist

net/isc-dhcp42-relay:
Makefile    pkg-descr   pkg-message pkg-plist

net/isc-dhcp42-server:
Makefile    distinfo    files       pkg-descr   pkg-message pkg-plist

net/iscsi-target:
Makefile    distinfo    files       pkg-descr   pkg-message pkg-plist
disi-disk# pkg_info | grep isc
isc-dhcp31-server-3.1.ESV_1,1 The ISC Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol server
```
So, this will never upgrade?

```
disi-disk# uname -a
FreeBSD disi-disk 8.2-STABLE FreeBSD 8.2-STABLE #3: Sat Oct 15 14:29:30 BST 2011     root@disi-disk:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/CUSTOM64  amd64
```


----------



## kpa (Oct 16, 2011)

Apparently net/isc-dhcp31-server has known security vulnerabilities and no one stepped up to do anything about them within a set time and the port is now moved to Attic (the place where deleted files end up in the CVS version control system).

http://www.vuxml.org/freebsd/510b630e-c43b-11e0-916c-00e0815b8da8.html

http://www.freshports.org/net/isc-dhcp31-server/

Your best option is to upgrade to net/isc-dhcp41-server or net/isc-dhcp42-server.


----------



## disi (Oct 16, 2011)

pkg_delete and reinstalled the 42 version, all back to normal


----------



## initctl (Oct 20, 2011)

Hello there,

Having the same problem here, have googled a lot and could not find a solution. I know that I have to uninstall the 3.1 package. My question is: What did you exactly type to *pkg_delete* the net/isc-dhcp31-server port?

*pkg_delete* throws me 
	
	



```
no such package
```
 for every combination I try. 

Greets,
initctl


----------



## Abriel (Oct 20, 2011)

[CMD=]pkg_info | grep dhcp[/CMD]
You will get something like
[CMD=]isc-dhcp41-server-4.1.2_2,1 The ISC Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol server[/CMD] but version 3, then
[CMD=]pkg_delete isc-dhcp41-server-4.1.2_2,1[/CMD]


----------



## initctl (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you Abriel,

You've just saved my night. Now I know that pkg_delete needs the exact package name with version number to work and how to act when this happens to me again, thanks to you.

Now I could delete 3.1 and installed finally 4.2. portupgrade doesn't complain anymore. 

Greets from Germany. Any many many thanks again.


----------

